# Newbie Question



## DRM (May 11, 2009)

Has any member of this forum purchased bridge(s) from Bridge-Masters? The items on their website look very good and appear to me to certainaly be priced fairly. 

I am interested in hearing feedback on the vendor (how well did the transaction go?, how quickly were items shipped? etc...) and a review of product purchased.....

Thanks in advance

Don


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Don, 
I haven't bought any bridges from them but I know the owners well and have bought some of their track bumpers. I have had them out year round for about 3 or 4 years and they have held up well. We also have many of their bridges in place at the Fairplex Garden Railroad at the L.A. County Fairgrounds and they have been in place for years. I personally haven't heard any problems regarding transactions. 

Steve


----------

